# Do phytoestrogens reduce milk supply??



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I posted this in Breastfeeding, but I only got one response.

I am wondering if drinking soymilk will reduce a mama's milk supply. I know soy has phytoestrogens and estrogen in and of itself supplementally can reduce supply.

Aren't phytoestrogens a bit different than, say, hormonal birth control??


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i ingest a fair amount of soy products and i haven't noticed a change in my milk supply because of it.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Not me...

Here is more info about milk supply.
http://www.breastfeed-essentials.com/hindrances.html

And if you have 5K posts I'm assuming you know about http://www.kellymom.com
?


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

i'd think that the anti-nutrients in soymilk might reduce supply if you are already nutritionally depleted or borderline, but i don't know for sure about the phytoestrogens. i just try to stay away fro them myself. so much stuff to look out for.......







:


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

I only have personal anecdotal data, but I only do soymilk, never cowmilk, and am about 90% dairy free, and I have had crazy oversupply issues with both of my nurslings.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

When you are you are talking about the delicate relactation you are doing it could totally affect it I'd think.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
Not me...

Here is more info about milk supply.
http://www.breastfeed-essentials.com/hindrances.html

And if you have 5K posts I'm assuming you know about http://www.kellymom.com
?

yeah, you'd think after 5K posts, I'd remember what a great resource kellymom is! i looked there and couldn't find anything that pointed to soy being a hindrance to milk supply.








thanks!

I actually checked with a naturopath and she said the action of phytoestrogens is different than synthetic hormones. She said there is some early research to show that phytoestrogens while preg and lactating are hugely beneficial to the baby!


----------



## JBird (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
yeah, you'd think after 5K posts, I'd remember what a great resource kellymom is! i looked there and couldn't find anything that pointed to soy being a hindrance to milk supply.








thanks!

I actually checked with a naturopath and she said the action of phytoestrogens is different than synthetic hormones. She said there is some early research to show that phytoestrogens while preg and lactating are hugely beneficial to the baby!

All I know if that my mom's oncologist said no soy. She had an estrogen-based breast cancer, so we do no soy anymore.

Jennifer


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

interesting, considering that Susun Weed (a wise herbalist) clearly states that phytoestrogens are beneficial in preventing breast cancer.

Now, birth control pills and hormone replacement therapy versions of estrogen are cancer-causing. But I think there is some confusion by western medicine about phytoestrogens.


----------

